# Lab tests suggest Israeli-made face mask eliminates over 99% of coronavirus



## Robert59 (Dec 17, 2020)

Sonovia’s reusable anti-viral masks are coated in zinc oxide nano-particles that destroy bacteria, fungi and viruses, which it says can help stop the spread of the coronavirus.​https://www.jpost.com/health-scienc...JdLotRROEMODGROUGBIcgs7CgOBf5pEEiLFdISDq3U8#/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow! What encouraging news this is!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Great news!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

Trust the Israelis to be the most efficient nation!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 17, 2020)

*Yes but how much will those cost?*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Sonovia’s reusable anti-viral masks are coated in zinc oxide nano-particles that destroy bacteria, fungi and viruses, which it says can help stop the spread of the coronavirus.​https://www.jpost.com/health-scienc...JdLotRROEMODGROUGBIcgs7CgOBf5pEEiLFdISDq3U8#/


Not to put a damper, but this probably isn't earth-shattering news. These masks might be welcome in the medical community; otherwise, I suspect most people would much rather be vaccinated and not have to wear a mask at all.

But until the vaccine is available to one and all, this might be a good temporary solution, if the masks can be made quickly enough in large enough quantities to really make a difference. (And if they are affordable!)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> But until the vaccine is available to one and all, this might be a good temporary solution, if the masks can be made quickly enough in large enough quantities to really make a difference. (And if they are affordable!)


Exactly.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 17, 2020)

Can I stop wearing a mask after getting a COVID-19 vaccine?

No. For a couple reasons, masks and social distancing will still be recommended for some time after people are vaccinated.

To start, the first coronavirus vaccines require two shots; Pfizer’s second dose comes three weeks after the first and Moderna’s comes after four weeks. And the effect of vaccinations generally aren’t immediate.

People are expected to get some level of protection within a couple of weeks after the first shot. But full protection may not happen until a couple weeks after the second shot.

It’s also not yet known whether the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines protect people from infection entirely, or just from symptoms. That means vaccinated people might still be able to get infected and pass the virus on, although it would likely be at a much lower rate, said Deborah Fuller, a vaccine expert at the University of Washington.

https://apnews.com/article/mask-wearing-after-coronavirus-vaccine-f69b720444bd08565bf1f3a42e4a24ef


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2020)

> ability to neutralize fallen traces of SARS-COV-2 within 30 minutes after making contact with the fabric.



This is a great start.  People will still have to stop touching their mask and then their face.  



Becky1951 said:


> Can I stop wearing a mask after getting a COVID-19 vaccine?
> 
> No.


Exactly.  

The vaccines are stating 95% effectiveness.  There’s still that 5% chance you might get Covid.  We need every efficiency we can find to avoid catching Covid.  This mask is looking good.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

Here is the site to buy the mask from:

https://tinyurl.com/ya5f7unu

That will answer questions about cost, availability, etc.

When searching for the mask, I saw that there are a number of look-alike masks that are much less expensive, but are NOT the same thing.  If you want what the OP's linked article describes, then go to the actual site where these masks are sold.

As for this being encouraging news, it could be IF everybody buys and wears one.  I know that in my area, there are all manner of people not following the guidelines to stop the spread of the virus, though many are.  There is a whole published list of restaurants, bars, etc. in my state, that are openly defying our governor's mandates to stop the spread of the virus.  So it isn't just individuals not wearing masks, but also businesses openly defying these guidelines.  Some of these businesses are being shut down and fined.  Others, so far, are not and I am not sure how the ones to punish are picked from the crowd.

Tony


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Here is the site to buy the mask from:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ya5f7unu
> 
> ...


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 139898


Can you provide a link?  When I type in "noviatech.com", I get a page that says noviatech.com is for sale.  The site, for which I provided an actual link, carries the exact mask discussed in the article linked by the OP, which is why I posted the link.

Here is then link that noviatech.com goes to instead of a live site:
https://www.hugedomains.com/domain_profile.cfm?d=noviatech&e=com

This is what I see:

Noviatech.com is for sale​Buy now: $7,595▸ Buy now
or
12 payments of $632.92▸ Start Payment Plan
Make 12 monthly payments of $632.92 | Pay 0% interest | Start using the domain today. See details.

Tony


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2020)

It's a good mask, but you can't wear it from Friday evening at sundown to Saturday evening.

I had the same problem with my Uzi.  It wouldn't fire on the Sabbath.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

Here is another site selling these exact masks:

https://sonoviatech.com/shop/

I think this might be the one that Becky1951 intended to show, but the "so" portion of the URL was cut off in the image she displayed.  If this is the site (since it looks just like the picture in your post), then we now have the actual link. 

Edit:

You can also find these on amazon.com.  Search for: "sonovia face mask from israel" and you will get to this results page:

https://tinyurl.com/yb2l4bof


Tony


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Can you provide a link?  When I type in "noviatech.com", I get a page that says noviatech.com is for sale.  The site, for which I provided an actual link, carries the exact mask discussed in the article linked by the OP, which is why I posted the link.
> 
> Here is then link that noviatech.com goes to instead of a live site:
> https://www.hugedomains.com/domain_profile.cfm?d=noviatech&e=com
> ...


I used the link provided by 
tbeltrans said:
Here is the site to buy the mask from:

https://tinyurl.com/ya5f7unu


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 17, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I used the link provided by
> tbeltrans said:
> Here is the site to buy the mask from:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ya5f7unu


Thanks.  Your included image just cut off the first couple of letters of the URL.  Thanks for calling the site to our attention.  It is the main site for those masks and I didn't see it until you pointed it out. Teamwork!    

Tony


----------

